# So long and thanks for all the [metaphoric] fish



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm leaving you. Soong I'm going back to university for an MPhil (in Ethnomusicology) and I'll have to concentrate on my studies rather than faffing around on the internet. I've really enjoyed the discussions and debates. Thank you for everything.

All the best.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I've tried that already... But you know, you can't really leave us unless we allow you to go free.

Even if that happens, you will come back... everybody does.

*_Do forgive the previous digression, I lost my penultimate neurone yesterday and Anita (that's how I named the only remaining one) is bored and messing around._*

Good bye zlya. I hope you return here once you complete the MP and share your broader knowledge with us. (I'm in no way trying to be a free-rider of your educational process).
(And don't be affraid of the _Italian Polka_).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Farewell, Zlya. Best of everything as you embark to continue your education. We will miss your great insights to music here. 

Kh


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I can’t imagine you leave us for ever. 

So, good luck in your studies, but… looking forward to your return !


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's not like your University is in another exo-solar planetary system? (Or Is it? )

Good luck with you studies and come back when you're done.


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Think of us while you're drinking coffee in the restaurant at the end of the universe.


----------

